# 2nd Gen Altima struts..



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone have tokicos..?? I was helping a buddy on his Alty..and the top of the strut shaft is different on the Tokicos..Im wondering if the place that sold them got them wrong.....

Anyone...?


----------

